# got my fish from shark aquarium!



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

just got my fish from shark aquarium!








all arived in good health! I got a 11" rhombeus that looks to be a high back version and a 1.5" gold spilo and a 1.5" rhombeus. I cant seem to tell the 2 little ones apart, but one of them is a reall terror, he's already nipping at the goldfish that are about the same size as it.(the goldfish where in the tank to maintain the cycled tank.)

the big rhom looks like it has a bump mark on its chin, from wacking the glass at shark aquarium no doubt, im sure it will clear up as long as it stops wacking into things.

ill post pictures soon, maybe you can help me sort out the 2 little guys.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats cool, post some pics.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

dont u wish u were in driving distance of shark aquarium like me. lol









nice selection man


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I wish I was driving distance from shark or fishpost. I would of saved thousands in shipping.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

sweet cool deal man, congrats pics ASAP please :smile: im happy 4 u


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pickup ..hurry with thoose photo..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres 1 pic


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

and heres 1 more


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice man, props


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres the 90 gallon tank from glasscages.com that the rhombeus is in


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, nice drift wood, If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for him?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

nice fish
MAD


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the rhombeus was $200 and the drift wood was somthing like $12 off ebay, I can't belive no one else bid on that drift wood, it was huge, thats accually trimmed down 6"+


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im just hopeing the bump on its chin will go away soon.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That sure looks like a nice rhom.







Has he got plenty of room in the 90 gallon? I'm thinking of getting a ten inch rhom for my 75, but I want to make sure he isn't too big for it. What do you think?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Sweet fish Nitro


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> That sure looks like a nice rhom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it looks like he has a lot of room, I wish the tank was longer but I had to find something that would fit on my counter top (I had no room for another stand) . the largest standard size tank was a 65 gallon so I had to get one of the odd sizes that glass cages makes, the 90 gallon tall was just right.

a 75 gallon is a nice size too, I would put a 10" rhom in one if I had a 75 gallon. nice hight , and plenty turning room. my 90 gallon has the same width, not quite as long but much taller than a 75.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

holy crap, cheep ass wood


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

cool nice tank setup u got there


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Setup man.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats, Great looking fish. hellish looking to


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

How was your experience with SharkAquarium. Nice looking rhom...can't wait till mine gets that size. Years and years down the road.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> How was your experience with SharkAquarium. Nice looking rhom...can't wait till mine gets that size. Years and years down the road.


 it tolk a bit longer than I wanted to place my order because of his backlog of orders, but once he got to me it was very pleasent.I would order again.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome fish nitro, let us know if the bump goes away, and how long it stays...i am interested to know that info.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats Nitro!
In what tank are you keeping the two youngsters?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Congrats Nitro!
> In what tank are you keeping the two youngsters?


 ill keep you updated on the bump x.

the 2 little ones are in thier own 10 gallon tank. my girlfriend complained because those where supposed to be for "pretty fish" but Im the one who takes care of the tanks, I should be able to do what I want. hell I even bought the tanks.

and then she was complaining because the cat can't drink out of the tank anymore, I keep the lid closed now that my gold spilo is in there.

I just can't win, I get something that makes me happy and my girlfriend makes me feel like sh*t about it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats, Nitro. Glad you'll be enjoying the aspects of owning a Rhom.


----------

